

25 Best Hangman Words - e1ven
http://blog.wolfram.com/2010/08/13/25-best-hangman-words/

======
oditogre
Wow, wish I had it that easy as a kid. Everybody I ever played with drew in
the gallows to begin with, so you just had 6 misses (2x leg, 2x arm, body,
head) before you lost.

~~~
sliverstorm
> 2x leg, 2x arm

What!? Talk about having it easy. Arm and leg are only one part where I'm
from.

~~~
Vivtek
Yeah, what we would have given to have an arm _and_ a leg. When I was young,
our hangmen only had heads. And when you lost, your opponent cut off one of
your toes.

------
WilliamLP
"rhythm" works pretty well because they're probably going to burn 5 vowels on
it right away.

~~~
m_myers
Yes, but then the y, r, and t are enough to get it immediately -- usually 7 or
8 misses at most in my experience.

------
T_S_
My kid beat me with "yoyoyodog".

~~~
yxhuvud
That word is not in my dictionary.

------
waterlesscloud
"Fizz" and "Buzz" are both in there. Just an observation.

------
javanix
Sorry to say, but "Error establishing a database connection" is only 5 words.

------
dododo
my favourite hangman word is tmesis. i'm yet to lose a game with it. it works
well psychologically: people very quickly get to t_esis (e and t being the
most common letters) but m takes too long: although m is common, tmesis is the
only word in the english language that starts like this.

~~~
btilly
It helps a lot that most people don't know that word.

~~~
dododo
i find often even if you don't know the word, you know something about, for
example, the phoneme structure of words, which allows you to guess.

it's not just it's not known, but also it has an uncommon composition.

for example, you may not know what the solution to abapi_al is exactly, but
reasoning phoenetically should get it quickly.

------
landyman
My favorite words for stumping everybody are: lynx and eczema. I thought for
sure that 'lynx' would get on that list since there is only a "sometimes"
vowel and an 'x' in there.

~~~
lotharbot
I'm a big fan of words that use w as their only vowel, like crwth, cwm, and
pwll. Pwll is especially good because even if they get P and L, most guessers
will go through any common vowels they haven't yet tried, and run out of
guesses before they even consider W.

~~~
ja27
If I ever get divorced it's going to be due to my insistence that I was
correctly taught "a, e, i, o, u and sometimes y and w" as my vowels.

------
storborg
Publishing this is self-defeating, though... now you won't be able to play
hangman against any nerds without them guessing "jazz".

~~~
powrtoch
I think this just means our Nash Equilibrium has shifted a bit. If the
opponent knows you know this, he'll guess 'z' and 'x' more often, so you would
use words that included those probabilistically so as to foil this as often as
possible. He will then guess them probabilistically accordingly, and
eventually Equilibrium returns.

But if you don't wanna go through all that, I'd say just go find some non-
nerds to play hangman with tonight, and enjoy the knowledge while you can.

------
dgritsko
Looks like the site's getting hit pretty hard; mirror here:
<http://rorr.im/reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d0uoz/>

------
Synaesthesia
Muzziness, I never knew that word!

